# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Open-Source Bionic Leg project, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

Neurobionics Lab, Department of Mechanical Engineering, University of Michigan, Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

Shirley Ryan AbilityLab

opensourceleg.com

neurobionics.engin.umich.edu/research/wearable-robotics/open-source-leg

----------


## Airicist

Open-source bionic leg aims to rapidly advance prosthetics

Published on Jun 5, 2019




> A new open-source, artificially intelligent prosthetic leg designed by University of Michigan and Shirley Ryan AbilityLab researchers is now available to the scientific community. The leg’s free-to-copy design and programming are intended to improve the quality of life of patients and accelerate scientific advances by offering a unified platform to fragmented research efforts across the field of bionics.

----------


## Airicist

Open-source bionic leg

Published on Jun 5, 2019




> A new open-source, artificially intelligent bionic leg designed by University of Michigan and Shirley Ryan AbilityLab researchers is now available to the scientific community. The leg’s free-to-copy design and programming are intended to improve patients’ quality of life while accelerating scientific advances. This first-of-its-kind platform represents the future of research and is poised to rapidly advance prosthetics.

----------

